# Semi-pirated CDs and DVDs



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if this should go under the Opera on DVD forum because my question isn't about a specific DVD or opera.

What do you guys think about what I call "semi-pirated" recordings. By this I mean CDs or DVDs that have not been officially released but are available for sale. No artist is losing money but I still don't know how I feel about it. Many are available in part or whole on Youtube. What do you all think? Who has bought them from online companies such as Berkshire Record Outlet or House of Opera?

I have to admit I do have some with my favorite singer, Joyce Didonato. I have
1 DVD recital from Baden Baden
1 DVD of her recent Cendrillon from London
1 DVD of Tony Pappanos Opera Italia series
3 CDs of Der Rosenkavalier, Cosi Fan Tutti, Barber of Seville

If any of the above were ever commercially released I would buy them again so the artists wouldn't lose royalties.So is this s legitimate option or am I going to operatic hell?


----------



## Dster (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought quite a bit of my music from Primere Opera. The standard varies, but they offer a huge selection of historical recordings. I have no qualm about buying "semi-pirated' recordings because classical music has such a small market that the record companies only promote a few artists. Many important artists get overlooked because they are seen as rivals to the chosen few. Why spend more money in promotion when in the end of the day the sales is still the same? The 'semi-privated' recording is a useful way for the public to get to know about these singers.


----------

